# How to use Airtel Live to Access net on PC



## Aft3rlife (Jun 13, 2006)

*This tutor will explain how to connect net on PC using your Mobile via USB.

Req:-
*Mobile: Any latest mobile will do (im using Nokia N70)
Appz: Nokia PC Suite new one.
Service Provider : You need to activate Airtel Live on your mobile.

Note: Havnt tested on other networks*

Modem Driver*
Installing the Nokia PC Suite also installs the modem drivers (I used Nokia PC Suite 6.80.20). After PC Suite installation, connect the handset to the USB port on your computer with the DKU-2 cable and Windows XP should automatically detect and install the modem.

*Dial Up Connection*
Go to Control Panel > Network Connection and create a new connection.
Connect to the Internet > Set up my connection manually > Connect using a dial up modem > Nokia xxxx USB modem >
ISP Name - Any convenient name, Airtel Dialup for example.
Phone Number - *99#
User name and Password - Leave blank.

*Init String*
Go to Control Panel > Phone and Modem Options > Modems > Nokia xxxx USB Modem > Properties > Advanced. In "extra initialization commmands" enter

AT+CGDCONT=,"IP","airtelfun.com" <cr>

*Proxy Server

*IE settingsAs detailed before go to Control Panel > Internet Options > Connections > select Airtel Dialup > Settings > check "Use a proxy server for this connection". Enter address 100.1.200.99 and port 8080.

Firefox Settings
Tools -> Options -> General -> Connection Settings -> Manual Proxy Settings -> Enter Http proxy as 100.1.200.99 and port 8080.

*Usage*
Don't try to connect to the internet on your mobile phone yet. Connect using the Airtel Dialup connection on your PC. Now open Menu > Web on the mobile phone and open Rip Airtel Live made earlier. It won't open. Go back to your PC and browse the internet!


----------



## imdbest (Jun 14, 2006)

thanx d00d


----------



## djmykey (Jun 14, 2006)

Wait u have to activate Airtel Live or Airtel GPRS. Coz as of live I dun think so that you are allowed to access any site. It might be GPRS pls check.


----------



## Aft3rlife (Jun 14, 2006)

no dude u can access using Airtel Live it self checkout here how to connect

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=30087


----------



## joshi_ban (Jun 17, 2006)

Hay Thanks For Sharing This, But I Am Not Able To Use Msn Messenger While Using Airtel Live As Internet Connection, For Yahoo Messenger, I Used The Proxy, And Its Working., 

Any Comments


----------



## joshi_ban (Jun 17, 2006)

djmykey said:
			
		

> Wait u have to activate Airtel Live or Airtel GPRS. Coz as of live I dun think so that you are allowed to access any site. It might be GPRS pls check.



Hay AIRTEL LIVE WORKS DJMYKEY

are u from pune>>>where


----------



## djmykey (Jun 17, 2006)

Hmm maybe I also have to buy a Bluetooth thingy for my 6600. And yes I am from pune.


----------



## sanju (Jun 18, 2006)

will it work in haryana


----------



## joshi_ban (Jun 18, 2006)

if this works in Pune, then it surely work in HARYANA, make sure that u use AIRTEL and AIRTEL LIVE is enabled


----------



## Aft3rlife (Jun 19, 2006)

well well this tutor has helped you all, but no one seem to be intrested in thanking or add reputation. i feel sori abt this guys.


----------



## naughty_jatin2000 (Jun 19, 2006)

Man u did a great job keep it up


----------



## meetashwin_16 (Jun 20, 2006)

hi,
   plzz anybody tried with SE W550i
 whenever i connect it thru cable as instructed then it says hardware failure & if i remove that initialisation command then it give me PPP multilink protocol.Bytheway I am from Dhule (MAHARASHTRA).
     So guys plzz help me & if any1 has got success on SE then post it how u have done.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jun 20, 2006)

Aft3rlife said:
			
		

> well well this tutor has helped you all, but no one seem to be intrested in thanking or add reputation. i feel sori abt this guys.


You dont have to feel sorry, Reps and Thanks are two pretty new features here since PHPBB so not many use em or have time to use em'...


----------



## joshi_ban (Jun 20, 2006)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> You dont have to feel sorry, Reps and Thanks are two pretty new features here since PHPBB so not many use em or have time to use em'...



exactly. these are new things and many even dont notice a small thanks button

well THANKS anyways and if hoping to get some more updates on this as of now things are okay, but facing problem of connection drop out,,

however, have kept this in my trial..so lets see... if works properly then will deact my MO


----------



## speedyguy (Jun 21, 2006)

dude mine is not working....if i provide that initialisation command in advanced my modem (k300i) stops responding n does not connect....it gives a hardware failure wen trying to dial.....its workin fine without that command but then its not connecting..."ppp link protocol terminated" ...can ne1 plz help me out

cheers


----------



## dabster (Jun 21, 2006)

speedyguy,
mine is sony  ericsson j210i unable to find data cable for my phone....where did you managed to get it from...or you are using bluetooth to connect to yr PC....


----------



## Ricky (Jun 21, 2006)

> open Rip Airtel Live


What do you mean by that ? Also I got connected many time prior to seeing your post, apart of airtelive they say, no server access ?
Do your trick can bypass that ?


----------



## amritpal2489 (Jun 21, 2006)

don't leak this thing out.
Airtel is thinking of stopping Airtel Live and introducing a service like planet hutch. Check out planet hutch at hutch.co.in ( u have to pay rentals and for your downloads and for surfing also)


----------



## speedyguy (Jun 21, 2006)

@dabster: dude u need to get a "Data Cable DCU 11, USB" which is meant for SE phones....twill also provide u d software for installing ur phone....then download fma for better connectivity between ur phone n pc
gud luk

ps: it costs around 250 bux
cheers


----------



## Akshay (Jun 21, 2006)

meetashwin_16 said:
			
		

> hi,
> plzz anybody tried with SE W550i
> whenever i connect it thru cable as instructed then it says hardware failure & if i remove that initialisation command then it give me PPP multilink protocol.Bytheway I am from Dhule (MAHARASHTRA).
> 
> So guys plzz help me & if any1 has got success on SE then post it how u have done.



Try switching off ur cell, remove ur battery and sim and try again. This shud help. 

Also I dont know if Nokia PC Suite will support SE W550i

The extra initialisation commands r not a must for Airtel. Try with and without the commands.

Make sure u can access ur cell using the USB cable...


----------



## Tech.Masti (Jun 22, 2006)

@Aft3rlife

iS it possible to my nokia 3220? please help me. i am already using Airtel mobile office. if the trick is possible, then i deactive MO.


----------



## pop143 (Jun 22, 2006)

airtel live is the "airtel fun world" website browing...account?
will the technique work in all the airtel live acc?
let me try and tell.


----------



## pop143 (Jun 24, 2006)

Aft3rlife said:
			
		

> *Usage*
> Don't try to connect to the internet on your mobile phone yet. Connect using the Airtel Dialup connection on your PC. Now open Menu > Web on the mobile phone and open Rip Airtel Live made earlier. It won't open. Go back to your PC and browse the internet!



fror me it connected on pc , after that i opened airtel live in my phone...it works in my phone-airtelfun wem=bsite opensl...but net not coming on my pc..


----------



## blu_6779 (Jun 28, 2006)

Aft3rlife said:
			
		

> *This tutor will explain how to connect net on PC using your Mobile via USB.
> 
> Req:-
> *Mobile: Any latest mobile will do (im using Nokia N70)
> ...



Is this the same as spa****'s gprs hack?


----------



## Ricky (Jun 28, 2006)

Anyways.. I can't use it.. reason.. airtel GPRS works on its own wish in my area.. G disappears on its own.

Technical issue


----------



## Tech.Masti (Jun 29, 2006)

blu_6779 said:
			
		

> Is this the same as spa****'s gprs hack?


he he  , any doubt mate?  
Same "TRICK" with a new style


----------



## george101 (Jul 21, 2006)

hey this is illegal. Mods close this thread immedietly.


----------



## arunks (Jul 21, 2006)

hey moderators are dumb here..
they closed my thread on bsnll broadband but when i said that this thread of airtel is also illegal then they havn't closed this..i reported to someone(i dont remember the name) who closed my thread by pming him..
but all in vain..
this thread is still alive to use by illegal persons


----------



## Tech.Masti (Jul 22, 2006)

@george101.....

it is 100% illegal, no doubt.But..............


----------



## Akshay (Jul 22, 2006)

*Error 403: Forbidden Link*

I get "Error 403: Forbidden Link. You are not allowed... " error when I try connecting thru pc. I have changed the ports... still it is not helping... I tried it with IE7 and Firefox


----------



## Pathik (Jul 22, 2006)

@akshay sorry i want to help u but cant.... cos its illegal


----------



## Akshay (Jul 22, 2006)

As the thread is still not banned/removed/blocked/commented upon by the mods, I gues it is safe to "elaborate" more on this loophole...


----------



## Akshay (Jul 24, 2006)

Phew!!! finally figured a way out 4 this error... Can browse now for free.. once again...


----------



## speedyguy (May 14, 2007)

hi m tryin d same using se k300...

1st attempt i was able to connect using two profile settings thought twas way toooooo slowwww....but now dunno wat played on m only able to access google.com in my lappy....infact even if i dunt connect airtel live web in my mobile....google works but other sites wont....ne idea plz

Enjoy~!


----------



## hittheswitch (May 14, 2007)

A very old trick....most of ma friends use Airtel Live to access net on PC.
But was worth a mention on the site as many people still dont know...


----------



## Akshay (May 15, 2007)

Dis trick has stopped wrkg in most of d circles (or may b all d circles) in India. So don't even try it now. Even if u r successful connecting, d speed is going to suck royally. So forget d trick...


----------



## pra_2006 (May 17, 2007)

Will this method work in Airtel NOP (NET ON PHONE) SERVICE ? pls reply fast


----------



## fun2sh (May 17, 2007)

airtel is chargin now download charges in north india


----------



## zodyac (May 17, 2007)

hi ppl i have n70me with mo activated have installed all drivers and settings sent by cc. Then too i get error 774 ppp link not working pls help me. Thanks


----------



## Akshay (May 18, 2007)

@pra 

Which circle r u in? Dont think it wil work newhr now.

@zodyac

Chk extra initialisation command. Also try switching off ur cell, remove battry, sim card, reinsert n den try. (Dis thing somehow wrks wit Airtel!)


----------



## amargupta (May 18, 2007)

i have tried to connect it through Nokia 6630. i got connected, but unable to open any websites. a download windows open with options open,save, cancel. when i press open,it gives a message network failure. plz suggest what would be the problem.


----------



## reddick (May 19, 2007)

Ok somebody please suggest me on this:
I successfully gt connected via phone.Then I open web in phone n it displays blank page  But I'm not able to open any site in IE @ PC.It shows page busy nothing else  But one more thing,I first open web in phone n then I whn I start Opera in my N70,I can surf whole internet in it  But not on PC  AnyOne know why is it so n how to fix it  THANKS 4 ur comments 

AnyOne got any ideas on this guys


----------



## Akshay (May 19, 2007)

@reddick

Forget abt using it on PC. Though u can try using User Agent (Firefox addon) and disguise ur FF as Opera for mobile n start surfing but speed royally su(ks


----------



## reddick (May 20, 2007)

But if it works on my phone then why it's not working on PC  Their should be something I missed


----------

